# Bilder "Farbe" "raw"



## keiner (1. November 2010)

Hallo,
hat jemand Bilder von der "Farbe"?
Welchen Oberflaechenschutz sollte man nehmen? Matt oder Glaenzend?
Danke!
Gruss,
Martin


----------



## Speedpower (1. November 2010)

Wenn du "raw" bestellst dann kommt dein Rahmen auch wirklich ohne jegliche Beschichtung.
Den Rahmen nur klar zu Pulvern ist nur bedingt zu empfehlen, da er dann ziemlich schnell mit weissen "Blumen" durch Steinschläge übersäht ist.
Ein paar Bilder von nem Rahmen in raw findest du bei mir im Fotoalbum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (1. November 2010)

ich glaube, er meint die Option, die der Order Generator anbietet...

da gibts aber auch die Option "eloxiert/RAW"


----------



## Xiper (1. November 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich glaube, er meint die Option, die der Order Generator anbietet...
> 
> da gibts aber auch die Option "eloxiert/RAW"



Ich glaube da bringst du etwas durcheinander. Diese option gibt es nicht in der Farbauswahl, sondern in der für das finish. Mit "no finish / anonized / raw" ist gemeint, dass eloxierte und rohe rahmen keine schicht aus matten oder gläzenden klarpulver kriegen.
Auf nen Oberflächenschutz würde ich bei raw Rahmen auch verzichten.


----------



## keiner (1. November 2010)

genau, ich meinte die option aus dem generator.
sind das bilder mit der option?


----------



## lakekeman (2. November 2010)

Es gibt keine Optionen. Raw ist völlig unbehandelt.


----------



## keiner (2. November 2010)

im konfigurator gibt es noch das oberflaechenfinish zur wahl!?


----------



## lakekeman (2. November 2010)

Nee das steht nicht zur Wahl, du musst dann da raw nehmen und bekommst eben keins.

Noch ein Bild von nem Raw Helius siehst du übrigens in meinen Fotos


----------



## der-gute (2. November 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich glaube, er meint die Option, die der Order Generator anbietet...
> 
> da gibts aber auch die Option "eloxiert/RAW"





Xiper schrieb:


> Ich glaube da bringst du etwas durcheinander.



ich glaube nicht...
hab nicht von der Farbwahl, sondern vom Finish gesprochen!


----------



## dreamdeep (2. November 2010)

keiner schrieb:


> im konfigurator gibt es noch das oberflaechenfinish zur wahl!?



Ja, aber der Ordergenerator ist an dieser Stelle einfach nicht genau. Wählt man im ersten Schritt RAW, ist zwar das Glossy/Matt Finish noch auswählbar, das wird aber so von Nicolai nicht angeboten und es muss das RAW finish gewählt werden. RAW bleibt RAW und der Rahmen wird völlig unbehandelt geliefert.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. November 2010)

Einfach nur geil die Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bingo1979 (4. November 2010)

Wie pflegeintensiv ist raw eigentlich?

Muss oft poliert/gereinigt werden?

Gruss
Ingo


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (5. November 2010)

bei mir 2x pro jahr


----------



## Helium (5. November 2010)

Ist zwar jetzt kein Raw mehr und auch kein Nicolai, aber zum Thema passts:
Mein 301 war Raw, hab ich von Kuhjand aufbürsten und mit Klarlack versiegeln lassen, somit keinen besonderen Pflegeauwand und kein altern mehr.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. November 2010)

Helium 
es war oder ist ein klar pulverbeschichtung.  

hab mich in dein rad verliebt.


----------



## stuk (5. November 2010)

sch..ße ich finde ein LV verdammt schön 
was für ein tolles rad 

zum thema:
RAW ohne Versiegelung soll recht empfindlich auf Salz (z.B. Streusalz im Winter, Schweiß im Sommer) reagieren. Kann man zwar leicht wieder rauspolieren, macht aber so ständig Arbeit.

mfg


----------



## lakekeman (5. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> zum thema:
> RAW ohne Versiegelung soll recht empfindlich auf Salz (z.B. Streusalz im Winter, Schweiß im Sommer) reagieren. Kann man zwar leicht wieder rauspolieren, macht aber so ständig Arbeit.
> 
> mfg



Raw macht genau so viel Arbeit, wie man möchte.

Klar, wenn das Ding immer blitzeblank poliert sein muss und kein Kratzerchen dran sein darf dann hat man sicher ne Menge Arbeit. 

Mein Rahmen bekommt genau 0 Pflege, mich stören diese Mikrokratzer bzw Verfärbungen gar nicht - im Gegenteil. Ich finde so muss ein Raw Rahmen aussehen  Gewaschen wird auch nur wenn es wirklich dringend mal sein muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (5. November 2010)

hauptsache der rahmen sieht nicht irgendwann so aus.


----------



## dreamdeep (5. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> zum thema:
> RAW ohne Versiegelung soll recht empfindlich auf Salz (z.B. Streusalz im Winter, Schweiß im Sommer) reagieren. Kann man zwar leicht wieder rauspolieren, macht aber so ständig Arbeit.


Genau das Problem, hatte ich bei meinem RAW Rahmen. Ich schwitze recht stark (fahre mit einer Dirthalbschale mit schlechter Belüftung) und da landet schon mal der ein oder andere Tropfen Schweiß auf den Rahmen, das hinterlässt dann hässliche Flecken. 
An Leicht zugänglichen Stellen war das kein Problem, da schnell rauspoliert, aber z.b. an den Kabelwannen unter dem Oberrohr, sah das nach ein paar Monaten schon recht unschön aus. Das war der Grund warum ich den darauffolgenden Rahmen in elox bestellt habe.
Ich bin den Rahmen aber auch ohne versiegelung gefahren. Kann sein das es mit deutlich besser ist. Allerdings muss man die versiegelung auch erstmal in die Ecken und Ritzen bekommen.

Bei einer Versiegelung mit Klarlack oder Pulver, hätte ich angst das sich bei kleinen Beschädigungen im Lack "Blumen" bilden, wie auf dem folgenden Bild zu sehen:


----------



## franky-biking (5. November 2010)

Kannst das Teil mit viel Arbeitseinsatz ja auch aufpolieren, dann ist's nicht so empfindlich. Allerdings bekommst du dann fast nen Chromlook dabei heraus.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (13. November 2010)

yea...so hier z B


----------



## Ge!st (13. November 2010)

Der Rahmen sieht HAMMER GEIL aus


----------



## guru39 (13. November 2010)




----------



## Ti-Max (13. November 2010)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Kannst das Teil mit viel Arbeitseinsatz ja auch aufpolieren, dann ist's nicht so empfindlich. Allerdings bekommst du dann fast nen Chromlook dabei heraus.



Bei meinem damaligen Zaskar habe ich immer Never Dull (diese blaue Dose) zum Polieren genommen. Ging hervorragend, aber doch sehr arbeitsintensiv. Raw/Polished sieht in der Tat geil aus, aber doch zu arbeitsintensiv nach Schweiss, Dreck und sonstigem Rotz

Für mich daher nie wieder.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## franky-biking (13. November 2010)

@ Soerweiwelfrank: Wie lang hat's gedauert (das Polieren)?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (13. November 2010)

beim ersten mal mit reinigen und feinschleifen und dem ganzen verwinkelten zeug so ca 5-6 std
mittlerweile mach ich das einmal halbjährlich innerhalb eines komplettservice und es is in  ner stunde erledigt!


----------



## Cruiser (13. November 2010)

Is wirklich kein großer Akt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langamer (14. November 2010)

ich überlege auch mein Demo 8 raw zu machen.. aber wenn würde ich doch eine Schutzschicht Klarlack drüber machen lassen..


----------



## KHUJAND (15. November 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> eines komplettservice und es is in  ner stunde erledigt!



das bezweifel ich.


----------



## richtig (15. November 2010)

mein eigenes, bescheidenes RAW projekt.















und hier gibts noch endlose RAW bilder:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=359434&highlight=kreative+farbberatung&page=8


grussascha


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (15. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das bezweifel ich.


mit der Stunde mein nur das polieren!der service is in einem Tag mit Kumpels und nem Kasten Bier erledigt!dann werden aber fünf bikes gleichzeitig verhätschelt...drei nico,eine wildsau und ein RM Slayer...


----------



## guru39 (15. November 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> mit der Stunde mein nur das polieren!der service is in einem Tag mit Kumpels und nem Kasten Bier erledigt!dann werden aber fünf bikes gleichzeitig verhätschelt...drei nico,eine wildsau und ein RM Slayer...



Neid  sollche Kumpels hätt isch auch gerne


----------



## Harvester (15. November 2010)

Dachte du hast Sklaven für sowas....?!


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2010)

genau deshalb


----------



## vinc (17. November 2010)

Auch ein rohes Stück!


----------



## KHUJAND (17. November 2010)

vinc schrieb:


> Auch ein rohes Stück!



das... genau das,- bin ich schon mal gefahren... blos ohne der b-box. 








Vinc
 hab vorhin in der laugenwanne rumgerührt da liegt tatsächlich noch ein NICOLAI rahmen vom WODAN Bernd drinn. 
der ist nun auch RAW  

und  geht die Tage nach Lübbrechtsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (17. November 2010)

Alles Gute Artur!


----------



## KHUJAND (17. November 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Alles Gute Artur!



Danke     sag das bitte  auch Linda. Sie hat mir ja (fast) als erste gratuliert.


----------



## habbadu (17. November 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag aus Mannem in de Pott Artur


----------



## softbiker (17. November 2010)

Alles gute zum Purzeltag. Ordentlich feiern! 
Grüße


----------



## dreamdeep (17. November 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute 

Hau rein und feier schön


----------



## KHUJAND (18. November 2010)

HERZLICHEN DANK Leute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (19. November 2010)

zum Thema 





frisch aus´em Bad.


----------



## Ti-Max (19. November 2010)

Endlich mal ein ausreichend dimensioniertes Lager für den Hinterbau

Artur, wenn mein Serotta so nach dem Laugenbad aussieht, dann haben wir ein Problem

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (19. November 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein ausreichend dimensioniertes Lager für den Hinterbau
> 
> Artur, wenn mein Serotta so nach dem Laugenbad aussieht, dann haben wir ein Problem
> 
> Gruss Thorsten



ja dein serotta sieht auch so aus,-  nur hat nicht in alu sondern in titan.

der TFR geht gleich nach Lübbrechtsen.


----------



## Ti-Max (19. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja dein serotta sieht auch so aus,-  nur hat nicht in alu sondern in titan.



Mein Herz

Hat das auch so viele Flecken

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## franky-biking (19. November 2010)

Das wird anders ausschauen

Mal ne Frage: Wie würdet ihr vorgehen um jetzt so nem Rahmen nen Polish zu verpassen?

Denke in so einem Zusatand reicht Never Dull nicht aus. Die bewährte Chrom Polish Paste und Handarbeit? Oder gibts evtl. Aufsätze für'n Dremel?

Ich kenn nur das jährliche Aufpolieren meiner alten Zaskar Rahmen, die waren aber schon von Werk ball burnished.

Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht/wie seid ihr vorgegangen.

Werde mir nächsten Monat nen Nonius bestellen und bin noch unentschlossen ob raw oder bronze elox. Bislang hatte ich alle MTB-Rahmen von N in silber elox. aber die gibt's leider nur noch für exorbitante Aufschläge...


----------



## KHUJAND (19. November 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Hat das auch so viele Flecken




nein... 

auserdem wollten wir deinen rahmen  doch noch nacharbieten,- strahlen,- oder bürsten . (schon vergessen ?)


----------



## Ti-Max (19. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nein...
> 
> auserdem wollten wir deinen rahmen  doch noch nacharbieten,- strahlen,- oder bürsten . (schon vergessen ?)



Natürlich werden wir das, sofern überhaupt Bedarf besteht.

Ich gehe ja mal davon aus, dass edles Titan säureresistenter ist, als das minderwertige und weiche Aluminiumzeugs

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (19. November 2010)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Das wird anders ausschauen
> 
> Mal ne Frage: Wie würdet ihr vorgehen um jetzt so nem Rahmen nen Polish zu verpassen?
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich, wenn Du die jährliche Schweinerei mit Never Dull und Aufpolieren vom Zaskar kennst, dann würde ich persönlich nie wieder RAW bestellen.

Ausserdem ist Bronxxe Eloxal wunderschön und vergleichsweise günstig. obwohl ich die Eloxal-Preispolitik bei Nicolai nie verstehen werde (schwarz kostet nix, Bronxxe etwas mehr, alles andere viel mehr).

Bei Komponenten werden bei Eloxal-Farben ja auch keine Preisunterschiede gemacht 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## franky-biking (19. November 2010)

Och, das bei den Zaskars hat mir nie was aus gemacht. 

Mich würde nur interessieren wie vom rohen Zustand bis zum glänzenden Look die Vorgehensweise ausschaut.

Beim Nicolai kost das schwarz keinen Aufpreis da der Rahmen nur einmal ins Tauchbad muss, das reicht. Je heller der Farbton desto häufiger muss er den Prozess durchlaufen um ein einwandfreies Ergebnis zu bekommen (teurer) Daher hat er das silber elox. auch offiziell aus der Farbpallette genommen.

Das bronze wär für mich ok da auch ein guter Kontrast zu schwarzen Parts. aber optisch ganz vorn ist raw zu polished. Pulver kommt nicht in Frage. Die Schweissnähte will ich nicht verstecken.


----------



## Ti-Max (19. November 2010)

Ich fand es immer zum :kotz:

Obwohl es nachher immer wie neu aussah.

Das Eloxal von Nicolai ist sehr pflegeleicht und sehr robust

Hab mir schon gedacht, dass die Eloxalpreise von Nicolai erstmal nicht der Gewinnmaximierung diesen

Also, BRONXXE

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky-biking (26. November 2010)

OK! Hast mich überzeugt, TiMax! 
Hab gestern einen meiner alten Zassis nochmal aufpoliert um zu testen! Hab ich doch dann keinen Bock mehr drauf! 
Hauptrahmen wird bronze, Hinterbau bronze oder schwarz eloxal. 
Feddich!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (26. November 2010)




----------



## Ge!st (26. November 2010)

Extrem GEIL   

Wie dein FR, so in etwa stelle ich mir mein AM-Projekt vor.

Hast du eine Versiegelung drauf oder Raw pur?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (26. November 2010)

Politur mit Lotusblüteneffekt...hält a halbes Jahr dann muss ich wieder ran  aber egal ich machs ja gerne...


----------



## franky-biking (26. November 2010)

Geilomat!!! 

Auch wenn ich mich jetzt zu eloxal durchgerungen habe, nur aus Interesse: Welche/s Produkt/Produkte verwendest du dafür?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (26. November 2010)

das hier:
http://www.compass24.de/web/catalog/shop/technik_farbe_pflege_pflegemittel_fuer_gfk/4876483 

mein vater hat damit die aluteile von seinem boot behandelt und selbst bei salzwasser hält das super!Zum vorpolieren hab ne paste von glasurit verwendet


----------



## franky-biking (26. November 2010)

Das Zeug hört sich ja vielversprechend an. Ja, ja. Die Nanotechnologie...


----------



## keiner (30. November 2010)

also ich hab mich gegen raw entschieden. ich putze ja gerne - aber das ist mir echt zu stressig mit dem raw. und ich habe jetzt auch das intense in raw gesehen - das macht keinen sinn, das siehst immer gammelig aus (zumindest bei dem).

nenenene.


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (30. November 2010)

ich wüsste nicht warum man bei RAW mehr putzen sollte oder warum das ein höherer Pflegeaufwand sein sollte?! Hab selbst jetz seit ca. einem 1 Jahr en ION in RAW,viel mehr putzen als bei meinem alten gepulverten muss ich auch nich. Ich persönlich finde das RAW auch RAW bleiben sollte, also nicht auf hochglanz poliert dann hält sich der Pflegeaufwand in Grenzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (30. November 2010)

ist auch nicht anders wenns poliert is!wenns mal arg dreckig is stell ichs in die badewanne und dusch es einfach nur ab!dann noch trockenreiben,fertig


----------



## trailterror (30. November 2010)

sehr sehr schönes N  welches baujahr? ist das afr der nachfolger vom fr?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (30. November 2010)

falls du mich meinst,09,und das AFR hat das Fr und das ST abgelöst


----------



## richtig (2. Dezember 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> ist auch nicht anders wenns poliert is!wenns mal arg dreckig is stell ichs in die badewanne und dusch es einfach nur ab!dann noch trockenreiben,fertig



.... dann nur noch schnell die revisionsklappe auf, sifon raus, dreck ausspülen, siphon wieder rein, revisionsklappe wieder drauf, fertig.
stimmt, ist auch nicht anders, wenns poliert ist 



keiner schrieb:


> also ich hab mich gegen raw entschieden. ich putze ja gerne - aber das ist mir echt zu stressig mit dem raw. und ich habe jetzt auch das intense in raw gesehen - das macht keinen sinn, das siehst immer gammelig aus (zumindest bei dem).
> nenenene.



ne, da widerspreche ich. wenn du das raw nur angeschliffen hast, dann hast du damit überhaupt keine arbeit. ab und zu mal bisschen mit WD40 einreiben, größere macken und kratzer einfach rauspolieren. meine pulverung hat mich echt viel mehr gestresst... die züge reiben meist irgendwo die pulverung durch, an den schrauben des dämpferschlittens und um die sattelklemme blättert die beschichtung ab, oberrohr wird matt, bei helleren farben reibt man mit dem dreck an den knieschonern schön den dreck in die kratzer, die man vorher ins oberrohr reingescheuert hat...  gar nicht zu denken an die groben beschädigungen im bereich der ausfallenden und kettenstrebe, wenn man auch den hinterbau gepulvert hat. 

nein danke! da freu ich mich jeden tag über mein schönes, pflegeleichtes und unkompliziertes RAW 

grussascha


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (2. Dezember 2010)

naja wenns so dreckig is wirds vorher im Bikepark bzw im Garten daheim mitm Schlauch abgespritztund für die Badewanne hab ich son Sieb...


----------



## airri.de (8. Februar 2011)

Moin Moin,
habt ihr eure Bikes schon in RAW gekauft oder mal nachträglich den Rahmen entlacken lassen. Ich würde gern mein weißes Helius FR auch in RAW haben, befürchte aber das es nach dem entlacken nicht so aussieht wie auf euren Bildern. Hat jemand Bilder von einen frisch entlackten Rahmen?

Gruß
Gunnar

www.freeri.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Februar 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Neid  sollche Kumpels hätt isch auch gerne




...wegen dem Kasten Bier ?


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2011)

mal ne Frage, 

Stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung eines neunen Bikerahmens (Nicolai Helius AM) ... Aber welche Farbe  

Wie sieht denn das RAW nach einiger Zeit, sagen wir mal ein Jahr, aus???


----------



## guru39 (9. Februar 2011)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> ...wegen dem Kasten Bier ?



jep


----------



## richtig (10. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> mal ne Frage,
> 
> Stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung eines neunen Bikerahmens (Nicolai Helius AM) ... Aber welche Farbe
> 
> Wie sieht denn das RAW nach einiger Zeit, sagen wir mal ein Jahr, aus???



kommt drauf an. nach der lieferung des rahmens habe ich mit feiner stahlwolle den rahmen so "sauber" geschliffen, wie ich das haben wollte. das ist über ein jahr her und der rahmen sieht immer noch gut aus. im frühling werde ich die ganze behandlung wiederholen und er wird wieder aussehen wie nach dem ersten aufbau.

bei poliertem raw wird das etwas "arbeitsaufwändiger" sein, aber genau so funktionieren; ist der rahmen nicht mehr schön einfach die behandlung nach lieferung wiederholen, fertig.

grussascha


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (10. Februar 2011)

ich hab an meinem Ion bisher nichts gemacht, also nicht poliert oder sonst irgendwie behandelt. Nur halt die "Standard Wäsche". Ist jetz 13 Monate alt. Am Anfang war der Rahmen halt was glänzender, ist aber mittlweile etwas matter geworden. Den erhöten Pflegebedarf, wie manche sagen, kann ich nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Schraubereddie (15. Februar 2011)

Also mit dem polieren sieht zwar dufte aus, aber...

Wobei ich Chrome zu kitschig finde.

 Ihr tragt durch das polieren jedesmal Material ab.

Irgendwann kommt das dann mal zum tragen....

Auch Korrosion, durch Witterung, die sich in die Löcher der Schweisspunkte setzen kann.


----------



## franky-biking (15. Februar 2011)

Wann hat denn je jemand mal Löcher in Nicolai-Schweissnähten gesehen?

Und mit dem "Abtragen", dass schaffst du bei adäquater Behandlung ein Rahmenleben lang nicht! 

Mein Zaskar von 1993 steht nach jährlicher Politur noch immer wie ne eins da. Von wegen Abtrag...


----------



## stuk (15. Februar 2011)

aber leichter wird es mit jeder abgetragenen schicht


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Februar 2011)

Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> ich hab an meinem Ion bisher nichts gemacht, also nicht poliert oder sonst irgendwie behandelt. Nur halt die "Standard Wäsche". Ist jetz 13 Monate alt. Am Anfang war der Rahmen halt was glänzender, ist aber mittlweile etwas matter geworden. Den erhöten Pflegebedarf, wie manche sagen, kann ich nicht bestätigen.



doch ab und an,- "muss" es mal imprägniert werden. 

 bei bedarf, habe ich ein gutes mittelchen... gearde bei/für RAW Rahmen.


----------



## Pulmoll (15. Februar 2011)

Ich erinnere mich noch an meinen polierten Motorradrahmen.

NAchdem ich mal durchs Kiesbett gefahren war, sah man einige Treffer.

Kiesel und andere Einschläge sind beim Pulvern, doch besser abgehalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Februar 2011)

Die Steinschläge wären mir egal, RAW sieht einfach viel besser aus


----------



## dreamdeep (15. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## Pulmoll (15. Februar 2011)

???


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Februar 2011)

!!!


----------



## José94 (6. März 2011)

Früher angekommen als der Liefertermin versprach


----------



## AdR (7. März 2011)

José94 schrieb:


> Früher angekommen als der Liefertermin versprach



Er ist WUNDERSCHÖN


----------



## raschaa (7. März 2011)

ein RAW thread.. muss ich mein senf auch noch abgeben.

nach einem jahr bei allen bedingungen kann ich nicht behaupten dass es mehr pflege aufwand braucht als gepulvert. gelegentlich nach der reinigung mit auto hartwachs oder was ähnlichem und alles ist im "lack" 

hier mal 3 raw ions in freier wildbahn


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2011)

ein schönes Stilleben ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (5. April 2011)

zwar kein -N- aber RAW gemacht... das schöne easton RAW !


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. April 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> zwar kein -N- aber RAW gemacht... das schÃ¶ne easton RAW !



ich wÃ¼rde da "Ðo Ðicolai" als Decal verwenden


----------



## KHUJAND (5. April 2011)

^^

schon angekommen ?


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. April 2011)

fährt noch in der Gegend rum


----------



## sluette (19. Juni 2011)

ich hätte mal ein frage an die RAW spezialisten.
mein Argon FR fährst ja nun auch nackig durch den wald und obwohl ich erst 2mal 3 1/2h damit unterwegs war haben sich da schon einige unschöne stellen an ober und unterrohr gezeigt. ich gehe mal davon aus das die von meinem schweiss kommen. mit einem lappen gehen die jedenfalls nicht so einfach weg. so sehr mich die optik auch überzeugt, wenn das so weiter geht werde ich den rahmen wohl doch eloxieren oder pulvern lassen...


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Juni 2011)

Kurz mit Stshlwolle drüber und gut ist es wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (19. Juni 2011)

Da ich in naher Zukunft ebenfalls vor dem Problem stehen werde, wäre meine Frage, ob nicht eine Politur zur Lackversigelung eine mögliche Lösung wäre, um dem Raw-Finisch einen gewissen Schutz zu verpassen? Hat das schon jemand versucht bzw. macht das so und wenn ja, was nimmt man da am besten, hat die beste Schutzwirkung?


----------



## raschaa (19. Juni 2011)

ich gehe gelegentlich mit nem auto wachs drüber...


----------



## richtig (19. Juni 2011)

ich habe auch lange überlegt.

der vorteil von raw ist halt, dass du kratzer und hartnäckigen dreck einfach rausschleifst/-bürstest. je nach dem wie grob deine schleifwolle oder dein schwamm ist kannst du auch den look deines rahmens verändern wies dir passt. da ists am besten, wenn nix weiter drauf ist außer ne politur oder wd40.

ich schleife 1-2 mal im jahr über den rahmen und reibe ihn dann mit wd40 ein. bin sehr zufrieden damit. wenn dann der glanz nach ein paar ausfahrten wieder langsam verblasst ists mir dann auch meistens wieder ne weile egal 

grussascha


----------



## WODAN (27. Juni 2011)

raw nach 14 Jahren!


----------



## raschaa (27. Juni 2011)

es wird einfach nur edeler mit der zeit


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Juli 2011)

Kann man einen eloxierten Rahmen entlacken?


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2011)

sehr schön das Raw mit den Decals .... hmmm beim nächsten Nic kommt RAW wieder in die Auswahl


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Juli 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Kann man einen eloxierten Rahmen entlacken?



Nö geht nicht, außer man schleift ordentlich Material ab ....


----------



## sluette (8. Juli 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Nö geht nicht, außer man schleift ordentlich Material ab ....



pipalapop!  wenn ich normale komponenten "enteloxieren" kann, warum soll das nicht mit einem rahmen funktionieren? 
aktuell ist doch der elox artikel hier in den news beschrieben. hier wird auch auf materialab- und auftrag beim beizen und eolxieren eingegangen. ausserdem gibt's im forum diverse user die eloxierarbeiten anbieten, auch rahmen und felgen. einfach mal raussuchen und anschreiben.


----------



## Tillninjo (9. Juli 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Kurz mit Stshlwolle drüber und gut ist es wieder



ja Stahlwolle ist ne super Idee, womit du selbst Edelstahl zum rosten bekommst. Vielleicht rostet dann ja bald auch der Alurahmen 
Der Abrieb der Stahlwolle setzt sich im Rahmen ab und rostet dann irgendwann.

ne ohne Witz: mach das lieber nicht, es sei denn es ist Edelstahlwolle. Viel besser wäre Polierflies, ist außerdem auch meist feiner.

Aber Aluminium, das unbeschichtet ist, oxidiert halt. Ist nunmal so. Und dann auf den Stellen wo dein Schweiß drauf kommt (salzhaltig) oxidiert dann schneller. Gibt meist so weiße Flecken.

Die Idee mit der Autopolitur ist aber ganz gut. Wenn das dann noch nen guten Anteil von Hartwax hat sollte das auch ne zeitlang halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santacruzer (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, kann mir einer hier sagen wie eine Silberne Rock Shox Totem vor dem klar pulvern behandelt wird? Sieht aus wie"raw" hat aber noch einen ich sag mal Marmor Effekt? 
Danke


----------



## der-gute (8. Oktober 2011)

die Totem gibt es nur in "galvanized"
das ist kein raw


----------



## santacruzer (9. Oktober 2011)

Genau das meinte ich



santacruzer schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mir einer hier sagen wie eine Silberne Rock Shox Totem vor dem klar pulvern behandelt wird? Sieht aus wie"raw" hat aber noch einen ich sag mal Marmor Effekt?
> Danke



Also durch Galvanisieren entsteht der Effekt. Da werde ich mal nach google`n. Das kann ich mir auf einem Rahmen gut vorstellen.
Und sollte hier jemand einen Tip haben wer so etwas machen kann, ich würde mich über hinweise freuen.


----------



## richtig (13. Oktober 2011)

musst mal schauen... es gibt für jeden oberflächeneffekt irgendein forumsmitglied, das sowas gegen etwas kleingeld macht.

anlaufstelle für pulvern und chromatisieren ist zum beispiel khujand. vielleicht hat der auch einen tipp für galvanisieren?

könnte mir vorstellen, dass bikebauer auch kontakte für sowas an der hand hat.

grussascha


----------

